# [SOLVED] How to setup FTP server behind Router &amp; Switch~? ( image inside )



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

This is my setup:









The "Linux" PC is the FTP server. I have 2 PC's in my room , both are windows but I have DUal boot on the linux PC but I use windows for the FTP server on the Linux PC.

I can connected to my FTP server on my own home networks IP address( the WAN IP)

I can even connect to it via filezilla, but when i try to connect to it outside mt home network, it wont connect even if the credentials are correct.

Do I have to forward my ports on my router~?? and if I forward my ports, what about the switch in my room~?? how would it know where to send the packets to~?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: How to setup FTP server behind Router & Switch~? ( image inside )*

Can you give exact make/model of the router and the switch? If that's a standard Ethernet switch, it's transparent to the traffic and doesn't require any configuration. You will have to forward ports in your router to allow FTP requests from the outside.


----------



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: How to setup FTP server behind Router & Switch~? ( image inside )*

Thanks johnwill. I forward port 21 to my INTERNAL IP and it works great.

For anyone who wants to know how to set up the same thing:
*FTP/SERVER SIDE*
1.Type in 192.168.0.1 to login to your router. 
2.Forward port 21 to your SERVER's INTERNAL IP address which will probably be dynamically allocated to it already( already have an internal IP assigned to it).
3.To find out your SERVER's INTERNAL IP , go to Start>Run>type CMD and in the command prompt type "ipconfig", the IP address that shows up will be your internal IP, forward the port(21) to THAT IP.
4.www.ipchicken.com to find out your ROUTER IP ( must know this )

The FTP Server MUST HAVE ftp server software running~!!!

Just go to http://www.crossftp.com/crossftpserver.htm & click Start CrossFTP server. You can then create as many FTP users as you'd like and give them write permissions. Assign them directories.Its pretty basic and simple.

*ALSO MAKE sure if you have a firewalla running that port 21 is ADDED as an excption ( unblocked )*

*CLIENT SIDE*
Then you can go to an FTP client like Filezilla and for:
host=ROUTER IP ( www.ipchicken.com )
username=user
password=pass

And when you connect it will show the directories that were assigned to those usernames.

*OPTIONAL GOODIES*
If you would like to map your dynamic IP address to a hostname (subdomain.domain.com) for free, you can do this at www.dyndns.com & sign up

1.After signing up, click " Add Host Services".
2.Choose a subdomain and pick a domain. Click " Host with IP Address"
3.Put in your ROUTER IP ( www.ipchicken.com )
4. Add to Cart ( you wont get charged =] )

Thats it~!! Now instead of putting the IP address ( which can change ), you now have a hostname which will stay mapped to your dynamic IP & can even put this in the filezilla hostname to connect to~!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: How to setup FTP server behind Router & Switch~? ( image inside )*

Yep, I've been using DynDNS for years. :wink:


----------

